# CT ppl...wheres the best place to buy bulk foods?



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone living in Connecticut...where's the best place to buy your foods? I'm looking to buy in bulk to save some money, there's none around me right now but food is killing my wallet..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

CT? Do you guys even have a sports team?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2015)

They have MArtha Stewart


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

Seeker said:


> They have MArtha Stewart



A felon. Cool story bro


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2015)

No we don't even have a sports team


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

We have the #1 NCAA basketball team in the nation? But no no profession sports. Its just the richest state in the nation...I know some of you guys r from CT there's no where?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> We have the #1 NCAA basketball team in the nation? But no no profession sports. Its just the richest state in the nation...I know some of you guys r from CT there's no where?



Costco and BJs


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

I thought of Bj's too just far from me right now..I was hoping something outside the chains but thanks.



Docd187123 said:


> Costco and BJs


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Depends on where in CT you are. Often times the bodegas in the bigger cities have cheap stuff like chicken pork and certain cuts of steak.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 10, 2015)

Might ask Jol, he is from southern CT.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 10, 2015)

Aldi.  


10char


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bulk food....WTF yeah


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No we don't even have a sports team


Hartford whalers is the only team can remember Ct having,,Cool looking jerseys they had


----------



## Maijah (Mar 27, 2018)

Whole foods or of you have a CT Tax ID # there is a wholesale grocery store in Hartford right off exit 27. It's where most restaurants buy there food. Unbelievable deals on bulk foods, especially meat.


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2018)

Maijah said:


> Whole foods or of you have a CT Tax ID # there is a wholesale grocery store in Hartford right off exit 27. It's where most restaurants buy there food. Unbelievable deals on bulk foods, especially meat.



Whole Foods to save money? Sounds like you're a man who has the luxury of not selling your testicles.


----------



## Delt_T (Mar 31, 2018)

Anyone of you tried Sagudana/Sabudana ?


----------



## Bicepticon (Apr 1, 2018)

Love that stuff!!........what is it?


----------

